# Another kids tv with diabetes - Babysitting Club



## Thebearcametoo (Jul 5, 2020)

Series on Netflix about tween girls setting up a babysitting club. One of the characters has T1D which she initially hides from her new friends (if you know what to look for there are hints in the first 2 episodes). She uses a pump (Medtronic 670G) which she ends up bedazzling and wears proudly. I think she may also have a CGM but it’s not mentioned. It’s a good episode (episode 3) about family and friends understanding it and validates that Sophie has had to become more mature and responsible because of taking care of her diabetes. I don’t know if they revisit it later in the series too. It’s not perfect on explaining it and showing it accurately but it’s close enough.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jul 9, 2020)

Ive seen this mentioned on social media recently - great for youngsters to have representation on mainstream TV shows!


----------



## Lilmssquirrel (Jul 28, 2020)

We will be watching today - thanks x


----------



## Thebearcametoo (Jul 28, 2020)

It’s such a lovely episode.


----------



## Lilmssquirrel (Jul 30, 2020)

@Thebearcametoo I read the books when I was about her age so we've both loved watching it - her because of the diabetes link; me reliving my childhood.  We're now on episode four again having watched the whole series once!


----------

